# fried pork ribs



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

went over to some friends house to eat and he had taken baby back ribs cut them into singles battered the ribs with a spicy chicken batter than deep fried the ribs for about 5 to 7 mins and they where great. First time i have ever heard or eat fried ribs but it will not be the last


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You don't even have to batter them... just season them and drop in the grease.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You don't even have to batter them... just season them and drop in the grease.


Try that with an ole ribeye........might have to slap yo momma!!!haha


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Why do I always read this stuff right before lunch???????


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Good thing i had a big breakfast !


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

JUST WHAT H.P. SAID!!!


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Had some last year at the harbour in 'Gorda awsome I must say.


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Temp*

How hot should the oil be when frying ribs ?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

300 to 325


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

*3 set of fried ribs*

First set added hot sauce and mustard in a large bowl and mix.Put tony's,garlic,pepper,onion powder and some hot pepper.Mix all and add Ribs.ITS FRYING TIME.

Second set added hot sauce and kraft hickory bb sauce in a large bowl and mix.Put tony's,garlic,pepper,onion powder and some hot pepper.Mix all and add Ribs.ITS FRYING TIME.

Third set pit kraft hickory bb sauce in a large bowl.Put tony's,garlic,pepper,onion powder and some hot pepper.Mix all and add Ribs.ITS FRYING TIME.

Pick one and you will be hooked !!!!!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

MMMMMMMM MMmm, that sounds ahhhhhhhchhhhhhe i can't chhawwww


CLEAR -- baboom-- CLEAR baboom 

We are here today to honor a a man who loved ribs, not just any rib , but a fried rib.

I wonder if I took some over to popeyes they cook'm up for lunch.


----------

